# Winter Forecast from Jim Roemer (aka Dr. Weather)



## bestweather (Nov 1, 2017)

-WPO and La Nina developing causing poor start for Northeast ski season, much better for out West.  What is the WPO and why so much snow out west?  blog explains:  http://www.bestweatherinc.com/skiing/la-nina-wpo-great-early-ski-season-west/


----------



## bestweather (Nov 30, 2017)

*Stratosphere and NAO could help December East Coast snow*

More info on snow potential here: http://www.bestweatherinc.com/weath...gative-ao-index-east-coast-mid-december-snow/


----------



## rocojerry (Dec 1, 2017)

I think 'Major Snowstorm' may be my favorite phrase this time of year....   Lets hope Santa comes through on our wishes....


----------

